# ControlBooth.com Privacy Policy



## dvsDave (Feb 24, 2003)

*ControlBooth.com Privacy Policy*

ControlBooth.com and its advertisers are deeply committed to protecting the privacy of internet users. Below is information outlining our continued support for the responsible management of consumer information. 

*Consumer Information*
During the process of visiting our website, ControlBooth.com does not collect any personally identifiable information about you such as your real name, address, or phone number. However, ControlBooth.com does obtain some types of non-personally identifiable information such as the Internet Service Provider you use to connect to the Internet, your browser type, or the type of computer operating system you use (Macintosh or Windows, for example). The information collected by ControlBooth.com is used for the purpose of targeting advertising. Your personal Information and Email will be kept private and will not be distributed or sold to advertising companies. 

In some cases, you may voluntarily provide personal information in response to a specific advert (this ad may ask you to fill out a survey or provide your zip code). If this does occur, ControlBooth.com may collect this information on behalf of an advertiser. This information is used by an advertiser to respond to your request. In addition, ControlBooth.com may combine this information with other users' information and review it in an aggregate form to understand the type of individuals who view a specific type of ad or visit a particular kind of website. 

*Data Collection*
ControlBooth.com, as well as most sites on the Internet, use "cookies" to enhance your experience on the web. ControlBooth.com cannot use these cookies to personally identify you in any way. What are cookies and why do we use them? A cookie is a piece of data that is provided to you the first time you visit a website. This unique data may later be recovered from your computer. This cookie can help ControlBooth.com ensure that we don't serve you the same ad multiple times, and help our advertisers understand what you like and don't like about their offerings so that they can cater better to your needs the next time you are interested in their products or services. We believe that cookies enhance your Internet experience. 

*Newsletter Privacy Policy*
As an added service to visitors, ControlBooth.com publishes newsletters and announcement lists. ControlBooth.com and its network of sites *do not *send email newsletters and commercial announcement from independent third party to the email you've used to sign up. Personal information will *not* be used for other purposes than sending email newsletters. If one of ControlBooth.com's network of sites does violate this policy, please report it to the [email protected].


----------

